# 1987 Sentra sport coupe door panels



## nissansunnyb12 (Oct 29, 2008)

hi nissan fanatics, i'm Whil here from the philippines, i would gladly appreciate your help on instructions on removing door panels in my 1987 sentra coupe 1987 model...i plan to install a sound set up...)

i actually started on removing the window winder and the two visible screws on the inner door handle and the screw found on the door pull handle. when i started pulling off the whole panel, it cannot be removed due to another scre installed, i dunno how to remove it, please instruct me.
thanks!!
pics of the car


----------



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

There are the 2 screws on the arm rest, one on the door opener handle, and the window crank has a clip. the panel has plastic clips around the parimeter, the clips are shaped like a christmas tree, and you just carefully pull them out. you can get replacement clips if you break some in the auto parts help section.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

you can use a screwdriver to pry out on the door panel next to each clip but it would be better if you used a door clip removal tool such as this:


----------



## nissansunnyb12 (Oct 29, 2008)

thanks guys, i already found it out, you have to slide the armrest to reveal three more screws, THANKS )


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

your right. I think we were both thinking of the non SE style door panels, the SE panels are similar to the truck and pathfinder panels where as you said you remove the plastic plug on top than the screw, slide the cushion forward to reveal 2 or 3 more screws, glad you figured it out.


----------



## nissansunnyb12 (Oct 29, 2008)

thanks though ahardbody, appreciate your help)

btw, do you know where i can get bodykits on these, we both know that this car is the rarest among the sentra's produced in the year 1987, i would like to trick it out in the near future


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

you have the sunny, which appears to be our sport coupe model, I don't think anyone is still making body kits for the sunny/sentra's you may have to look around online, e-bay or similiar

your car looks like it is brand new!! wish mine looked like that !!


----------



## nissansunnyb12 (Oct 29, 2008)

thanks for that, as of now, it's my dad's car, but i'm planning to have it when i'm already 18, so i'm making plans for it in the future.


----------

